# Cleaning Python



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I googled it, and not many good ideas. Letting vinagar sit in the tube... Maybe a string a wire though, with a small piece of cloth on the end?

Any input?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't done it yet, but I'm planning on cleaning mine this week before I start packing up all my fish stuff -- I heard from a couple people that soaking overnight in a vinegar/water mixture helps to loosen everything up and then putting some wire with a cloth or wire brush attached to the end helps to clean it out pretty well.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

cool man. thats just what I was thinking. After a couple years of use mine is getting pretty skuzzy


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mayby see if you can get two magnets and wrap one in cloth on the inside and drag it though. Cloth on a string works well for smaller siphone tubes but I am not sure how you will thread a 25plus foot sting through the tube in order to pull the cloth through. High pressue water after should help to blast out any loosened material.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I got my first one used and it had a bit of blackish mold inside. I flushed it good with hot water while rolling/smashing the tube with my foot every few inches to loosen stuff up in there. I got a ton of black junk out of it that way.


----------

